# Exo terra vine cleaning



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you all clean your exo terra vines? when I clean mine they seem to absorb the water and come apart


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Warm water in a bucket .. place the vine in the water.. 

gently rub off any poo. 

remove from the water, 

let it dry in the sun . 

done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

tigerpaws said:


> Warm water in a bucket .. place the vine in the water..
> 
> gently rub off any poo.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

What if the sun isn't out


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I wash mine and then just dab dry with tisue.


----------



## Vickster (Jul 10, 2009)

I just spray mine with the disinfectant and dab dry with kitchen roll.
I don't think they are very durable anyway, I've bent mine into different positions about 3 times and they are starting to break up a bit.


----------

